
An Angel Investor’s Take On WordPress 3.0 - dnwalters
http://techdrawl.com/News-Post/Fresh-Voices/An-Angel-Investors-Take-On-WordPress-30
======
kls
_You wouldn’t spend your entire marketing budget on a Yellow Pages ad, so why
would you do it on a website?_

Now, I understand that it would be foolish to spend your entire marketing
budget on either, but I think the comparison is a little weak given the scale
of each and the size of the target market of each.

A web presence requires significantly more work than some static print
creative as well it disseminates far more information as well as provides a
platform in which that communication can be two ways.

So while, I agree you should not blow your marketing budget on a web presence,
one should consider their web platform as instrumental to their success and
dedicate adequate resources to providing a good platform.

Individual who think they are going to get a good site for the price of a
print ad, general do themselves a disservice and spend more money in the long
run working around problems and having a professional agency clean it up.

Now in saying that, I think Wordpress and Drupal are great pieces of
technology for small companies looking to provide a web presence without
breaking the bank. As the article stated, not too long ago you where looking
at a $20-$100k budget to just get a good web presence of the ground. With the
newer technologies those numbers have been significantly reduces and one can
have a nice small web presence developed for $1-10k depending on features.

